# Small install, what cvsup collections?



## scottmaccal (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I just installed the latest production release (FreeBSD 8.0) using the smallest install possible option. Previously I would choose the largest install option and would upgrade my system using a cvsup mirror by way of the csup command and the standard-supfile provided in /usr/share/examples/cvsup edited to pull the src-all collection.

I'd like to be polite to the person providing the cvsup mirror and also only pull the source code I need to update my small install. Does any know what individual collections I will need to accomplish this?

Is there a way to determine this from the shell in my current install?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2010)

scottmaccal said:
			
		

> I'd like to be polite to the person providing the cvsup mirror and also only pull the source code I need to update my small install. Does any know what individual collections I will need to accomplish this?


Yes, src-all.

Seriously, pull in everything or you will run into weird problems when building. You can modify what gets installed with /etc/src.conf. See the src.conf(5) man page.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2010)

All mirrors are located at big ISPs/organisations and/or big Internet Peering Exchange locations. Don't feel bad  Once you've pulled in src-all you'll only be doing minor downloads from then on.


----------



## scottmaccal (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the reply.


----------

